# Apex'i T33



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about this turbo? It's a ball bearing stage III but I don't know much more than that. I have an opportunity to pick up one cheap. I need to know A/R ratios, max horsepower capability, wastegate type, and retail price. 

Thanks-BEN


----------

